# Duke Nukem Forever launches May 3



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2011)

> Today, Duke Nukem Forever has something few gamers ever thought it would receive--a hard release date. Developer Gearbox Software and publisher 2K Games announced this morning that the long-in-the-works shooter will ship simultaneously for the PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360 on May 3 in North America and May 6 worldwide. Though the game does not have a rating, its violent and bawdy content almost guarantees an M for Mature sticker from the ESRB.



I'm almost tempted to buy this purely because of the history behind it.


----------



## grit (Jan 21, 2011)

You HAVE to buy it 

Cant believe the day has come.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2011)

It's incredible, think we should organise a launch day party to commemorate the occasion!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 21, 2011)

...and I'm all out of gum!


----------



## grit (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2011)

Groovy


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 21, 2011)

Just ordered it, suck on my boom stick


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 21, 2011)

Gawd the hours I spent on DN


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 21, 2011)

frankly the whole thing is a disgrace   and you should pirate this on principle


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> frankly the whole thing is a disgrace   and you should pirate this on principle


 
I refer you to 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/748-Duke-Nukem-Forever


----------



## machine cat (Jan 22, 2011)

damn I'm good


----------



## Cid (Jan 23, 2011)

They'd better have Army of Darkness references; hail to the king, baby.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I read this earlier, the trailer does indeed look teh


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont know weather to laugh or cum. 

That looks class.

Bout time!

dave


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got balls of steel!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2011)

Heh just watched the trailer above, can't wait!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 24, 2011)

Wonder what the multiplayer will be like?


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

'Right in the jewels'

 and


----------



## Quartz (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it. I do hope, however, that they don't blur the pixels in the game. Unless it's made into a running gag.


----------



## Cid (Jan 26, 2011)

The companies working on it now will bring it out quickly, no doubts on that - they're all pretty big names and obviously a title like this is going to draw a fuckload of publicity.


----------



## grit (Jan 27, 2011)

Quartz said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. I do hope, however, that they don't blur the pixels in the game. Unless it's made into a running gag.


 
haha , I get what you are saying but its for real this time


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

If it's at least as good as Serious Sam 1 I will be happy...


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't believe you've all fallen for this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If it's at least as good as Serious Sam 1 I will be happy...



you played the update KE ?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/41000


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> you played the update KE ?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/41000



Ah no...don't have a PC now either...


----------



## YouSir (Jan 27, 2011)

How long has _this_ version actually taken? They started off with the original Unreal engine didn't they? So this must mostly be a completely new build, which means it could just have been knocked together in a couple of months to finally cash in on the name. Hmh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

gutted @ ke, its exactly the same game but nice and shiny


----------



## Quartz (Jan 27, 2011)

At a guess, they've kept the levels they've been developing and converted them to new engines over the years.

But one thing matters more: is it *fun*? You  don't need superlative graphics for a game to be fun.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2011)

it would be nice to see this as a step back to making  ridiculous fps  ones  with comedy  and giant guns than  make people explode


----------



## grit (Jan 27, 2011)

Quartz said:


> At a guess, they've kept the levels they've been developing and converted them to new engines over the years.
> 
> But one thing matters more: is it *fun*? You  don't need superlative graphics for a game to be fun.


 
Thats exactly it, they took all the assets that had been created over the years threw out some, finished off others. From the launch video there are some levels (such as driving the jeep) that I remember from screenshots about ten years ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> gutted @ ke, its exactly the same game but nice and shiny


 
Ah I see...ah well...might have a rig again one day for gaming will check it out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah I see...ah well...might have a rig again one day for gaming will check it out.


 
Surely in this day and age it will get console release even if it look uglier?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

G_S said:


> Surely in this day and age it will get console release even if it look uglier?


 
Actually I think you're right, think this version is on XBLA.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 3, 2011)

Just finished the demo for this, its an interesting shooter.  Graphics are passable, one liners are good.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2011)

I see that this wasn't the thread where I went on a rant about this.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Just finished the demo for this, its an interesting shooter.  Graphics are passable, one liners are good.


 
You can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## Quartz (Jun 5, 2011)

Quartz said:


> You can't leave us hanging like that!



On second thoughts don't bother.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 6, 2011)

Its still looking like a fairly linear, standard fair fps with OK humour.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2011)

thats exactly how they intend it to be apparently , back to the old skool


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the demo, and I have played it. Its alright, but very short. If you can get your hands on a dodgy copy do so!

I also unbelievably have a leaked copy of the full game but its in Russian and it wont start beacuse I need a crack!


----------



## grit (Jun 10, 2011)

Downloading the full game now from steam


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 10, 2011)

Just installed it and it starts off the same as the demo


----------



## grit (Jun 10, 2011)

Its shit, a waste of money.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 10, 2011)

Gonna play it tonight, will see if I agree.  

Looked a bit crap but thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2011)

Back when I played it heavily, the best part was the multiplayer. Leaving trip mines around proved very amusing, particularly when you forgot that you'd set them. And lurking with a pipe bomb was always fun.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 11, 2011)

Its pretty funny at times.  Really like it when he says 'Come get some' as it generally means you killed an entire level in one go.

Love the Christian Bale bit...


----------



## mauvais (Jun 11, 2011)

It's pretty awful.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2011)

http://uk.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/duke-nukem-forever/review.html?tag=topslot;img;1


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 15, 2011)

I would have been quite disturbed if this had turned out to be good.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked him more when he played the saxophone.


----------

